# Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?



## Perca3.0 (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach ganz kleinen Haken auf nen Onlineshop mit Sitz in Polen gestoßen. Der heisst "besten-kunstköder.de". 
http://besten-kunstkoder.de/sklep/de/index.html

Hat da schon einer von euch was bestellt. Da der Laden ausserhalb von D ist und keine Telefonnummer angeben ist bin ich ein wenig skeptisch. 

Daher wäre ne Erfahrung sehr cool.

Danke.

Petri!


----------



## Franky (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Was sind denn "ganz kleine Haken"??
Hat Jan-Dirk Rose die denn nicht im Sortiment???
Davon ab - nein, sorry - mit dem Laden habe ich keine Erfahrung...
Ich muss aber auch  gestehen, dass ich die nicht sonderlich günstig finde.


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Hi, schau mal hier rein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279362

Grüße JK


----------



## Perca3.0 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Danke!

Ich meinte kurzschenklige 22er 24er zum Köderfischen.

Natürlich hätte mich aber eben auch interessiert ob jemand da schonmal bestellt hat und sagen kann ob da alles passt (Versand und so).


----------



## Flyfisher92 (6. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Also ich habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesem „Shop“ gemacht. Die Bestellung kam eine Woche zu spät an und als sie dann endlich da war, war diese auch nicht vollständig. Der Schriftverkehr per E-Mail funktionierte auch überhaupt nicht, da keine Antwort kam. Fazit ist, ich habe bis zum heutigen Tag die fehlende Ware nicht erhalten und Geld gab es auch nicht zurück. (Der Fall ist jetzt 4 Monate her). Ich persönlich werde dort nie wieder bestellen und kann auch jedem nur davon abraten dies zu tun.
Tight Lines euch allen


----------



## Gast (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*



Flyfisher92 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Also ich habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesem „Shop“ gemacht.


Erfahrungswerte finde ich ja mal gut, aber wenn sich User zu Wort melden die gerade angemeldet sind und gleich im 1. Beitrag negativ über einen Shop schreiben wundert mich das doch immer ein wenig.
Nimm es nicht persönlich :vik:


----------



## jkc (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Jo, den Gedanken hatte ich auch, somal der Thread alles andere als aktuell ist.
Meine letzten Bestellungen dort liefen über Ebay; Portoberechnung fand ich persönlich etwas hoch, trotzdem lag der Gesamtpreis super.

Grüße JK


----------



## Kjeld (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Super Laden, bisher alle Bestellungen super gelaufen. Geld wurde auch ohne weiteres zurückerstattet als etwas nicht lieferbar war. Es kam auch das Angebot es als Guthaben stehen zu lassen für die nächste Bestellung. 

Da die Versandkosten hoch sind muss man schon einige Dinge bestellen, damit es sich lohnt.


----------



## fischbär (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Genau. war bei mir genauso. Es kam eine Mail was nicht lieferbar wäre, ich habe schnell noch was austauschen lassen und zwei Tage später war alles da. Ist seriös, würde ich mit der begrenzten Erfahrung mal sagen.


----------



## Wingsuiter (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Geht mir genauso, nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
 Ware kam immer schnell und ist in den meisten Fällen günstiger wie bei anderen.
 Die hohen Versandkosten liegen denke an dem langen Versandweg, senden glaub aus Estland soweit ich mich recht erinnere.
 Ein Geschmäckle hat der Beitrag schon nach so langer Zeit#t


----------



## Bobster (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Also gegen die "Polen" lass ich jetzt aber mal nix hochkochen !
*Fishing Mart* ist ein sehr seriöser Shop bei dem ich schon immer gerne bestellt und zuverlässig beliefert worden bin.
 Das jetzt hier in D-Land eine Depandance aufgemacht hat find ich sehr positiv.
 Hab schon mehrmals Kunstköder dort bestellt, welche hier in D-Land schwer oder gar nicht erhältlich sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Zu geil, wie der Versuch nach hinten losgehen kann, wenn ein Laden diskreditiert werden soll.

Ich schau gleich mal, ob ich was finde:vik:


----------



## fischbär (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Zahlung per Paypal. Wenn die nicht liefern, Geld zurück holen!


----------



## Perca3.0 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Hallo zusammen,

mittlerweile habe ich da zweimal was bestellt.

Fazit: Alles prima, Ware kam genau wie bestellt an. Dauerte ein paar Tage, aber es ist ja auch ein anderes Land. Daher bin ich voll zufrieden mit dem Laden.

Petri!


----------



## Reg A. (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Kann mich der positiven Beurteilung nur anschließen: bestelle dort schon seit Jahren, und bisher lief alles immer zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit! 
Die Versandkosten sind zwar etwas hoch, allerdings relativieren sich diese bei größeren Bestellungen schnell, und der Shop hat eben auch Ware auf Lager, an die man in D-Land sonst nicht oder nur schwer kommt. Die Lieferzeit ist für eine Auslandsbestellung auch angemessen, wenn nicht sogar kurz.


----------



## vermesser (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Ich habe da bisher zweimal bestellt, beide Male problemlos.


----------



## Ørret (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*



Franky schrieb:


> Was sind denn "ganz kleine Haken"??
> Hat Jan-Dirk Rose die denn nicht im Sortiment???
> Davon ab - nein, sorry - mit dem Laden habe ich keine Erfahrung...
> Ich muss aber auch  gestehen, dass ich die nicht sonderlich günstig finde.



Rose gibt's nicht mehr ....ist jetzt wohl fishermen's Partner drin


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*

Hallo,

ebenfalls schon öfters dort bestellt, keinerlei Probleme.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "besten-kunstköder.de"- Hat da schon einer bestellt?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Also gegen die "Polen" lass ich jetzt aber mal nix hochkochen !
> *Fishing Mart* ist ein sehr seriöser Shop bei dem ich schon immer gerne bestellt und zuverlässig beliefert worden bin.
> Das jetzt hier in D-Land eine Depandance aufgemacht hat find ich sehr positiv.
> Hab schon mehrmals Kunstköder dort bestellt, welche hier in D-Land schwer oder gar nicht erhältlich sind.



Danke für die Info, ich plane dort auch zu bestellen, damit hast du mir den Weg vollends geebnet! #6


----------

